# Why is that my torrent program stops downloading all of a sudden?



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2007)

I have an internet connection of 128 KBPS from local cable provider. I use u torrent program to download. Sometimes I observe that all of sudden it stops downloading anything. Sometimes it stops downloading but continues uploading but sometimes it stops both. My Cable person told me its an unlimited connection. Can the ISP be checking how much I'm downloading and then stop me from downloading further? He told me its unlimited so he should not be keeping a tab on it. What could be the reason?


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 10, 2007)

download speed for torrents depends on seeds......check if there are any seeds or not......


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2007)

I have seen this happening again! I checked with my ISP that I dont have any limit on the download. All of a sudden I'm unable to either seed or leech. I have tried with lot of different torrent files and neither of them can either seed or leech. I can understand that for a certain files if we are unable to leech or seed coz of unavailability of seeders but this is happening with all the files. I'm able to download anything without torrent using IDM. What could be the problem? Any setting on my client which needs to be tweaked?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

may be some program blocking the post.
Restore your system to best known time.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 17, 2007)

Friends does uploading effect downloading! For example I'm uploading something using my client ? Will this effect my download? After a long time I'm able to Upload now but unable to download something! Do you think the upload has got to do anything with this?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

Upload has nothing to do with download.
Because there is a fix alloted bandwidth for both by our ISP.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 17, 2007)

yea upload rate can affect ur download
try to decrease the upload rate n see,upload rate shud be 80-90% of ur total upload bandwidth,if u allocate more b/w for upload it can affect ur download


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yea upload rate can affect ur download
> try to decrease the upload rate n see,upload rate shud be 80-90% of ur total upload bandwidth,if u allocate more b/w for upload it can affect ur download


I don't agree with you on this.
Downloading speed will not be affected by uploading any file..because our ISP allocate fix bandwidth for both.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 17, 2007)

^^No, even if isp allocate fix bandwith for both uploading speed can affect d/l speed. 
During download u also upload small amount of data to the server frm wer u r  downloading(uploading is necessary for downloading). So if  someone tries to allocate all his  b/w for uploading some stuffs ,his other download will be affected


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

I will advice you to call your ISP customer care and get verified about this.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 18, 2007)

^^is it to me?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> ^^is it to me?


yes dear....
Please call ur ISP, they will explain you more clearly.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 18, 2007)

^no need to call isp dear
chk here about setting upload speed in torrents. Even if isp provides separate lines for u/l and d/l, setting upload speed to max can choke ur D/L rate(u wont be able to  browse if u r uploading at full throttle)


> we're going to use about 75%~85% of this value. If you have a really slow upload speed, 75% is a bit more forgiving, but if you're on a really fast connection, feel free to use a higher percentage, like 85%. I do not recommend going higher than 90%, because this will be too close to your maximum upload speed and will probably choke your bandwidth at some point. So:
> 12.8 x .80 = 10.24
> µTorrent only allows you to use whole rounded numbers, so on this ocassion we'll use 10. If you still experience some websites that are timing out, or you're having other types of problems (like difficulty sending e-mails for instance), feel free to lower this to 9. However, if you're primarily seeding and are barely using the PC for Web browsing, you can safely use 11. In this case, I'll just leave it at 10.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 18, 2007)

Btw, if you feel your ISP is interfering, you can enable encryption in utorrent. The speed will take a light hit, but it should get past any ISP...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 18, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> ^^No, even if isp allocate fix bandwith for both uploading speed can affect d/l speed.
> During download u also upload small amount of data to the server frm wer u r  downloading(uploading is necessary for downloading). So if  someone tries to allocate all his  b/w for uploading some stuffs ,his other download will be affected



Nope.. Upload doesnt affect Download...
Right now I am uploading Some files on my friends server with speed 8-10 kBps. (Max of BSNL 900UL plan.) and downloading files with 31 kBps (max speed I can get.)....

So moral of story..I am uplading and downloading with my max speeds at same time... Upload is not affecting my download.

Correct your Info.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Mine too.
Mine upload speed does not affect any download speed.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 18, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Nope.. Upload doesnt affect Download...
> Right now I am uploading Some files on my friends server with speed 8-10 kBps. (Max of BSNL 900UL plan.) and downloading files with 31 kBps (max speed I can get.)....
> 
> So moral of story..I am uplading and downloading with my max speeds at same time... Upload is not affecting my download.
> ...


Thats becoz u r file uploading job is not a high priority job.
Try this, seed some some stuff in torrent at full upload speed and make it  a high priority job.
Now try to browse sites or download anothr torrent,it will be too slow or completely unable to D/L


----------

